# Really High Pitched Squeal?



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay, so I was playing with my puppy last night, and all of a sudden, out of nowhere, she lets out this really really high pitched squeal like someone stepped on her or something. It was the weirdest thing. There really was no apparent reason for her to make such a noise, but apparently, this wasn't the first time she did this. My dad told me that she's done this before, again for no apparent reason. Has anyone else experienced this before? I was just curious. Thanks!! =)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

How is your puppy now ? Maybe she has a pulled/hurt a muscle or something ? sometimes they can act like all is fine but can still have a little injuy , maybe you could get a vet to look at her/him to make sure .

sara xx


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have no idea what's up with her. She's only done it twice now, and I've had her for 3.5 weeks. I will be taking her to the vet in a week and a half, so I think I'll wait because my vet charges waaaaay too much. I really don't think there's anything wrong with her because she's gaining weight, she's eating, and she's super hyper. Thanks for your advice though!! =)


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Freia squeaks. It's pretty funny. She also makes a sound when she yawns that's like a squeaky brake! She also makes this old man smoker sound! :lol: 
Beenie has always made really funny sounds too.. He even rolls his "r"s when he barks!


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi~
My dog Max started out as a foster dog. I received an email begging me to pick up this little guy even though we were already fostering a litter of puppies and another big dog, a mother cat and her kittens, in addition to our own cats and dog! They said that among other things he was bothering the other dogs in the shelter ... I thought perhaps they meant he was nipping at them or some other behavior. When we got there it was quite apparent what was bothering the other dogs (and humans)! Max was making sounds and squeals that sounded rather prehistoric ... I swear! Never in my life have I heard noises like that! I thought, 'what have I gotten myself into this time?!'. I brought him home and he immediately calmed down ... hasn't made that much noise since, but does love to make the strangest noises when he's excited or playing .... maybe it's just your dogs personality shining through :wave:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies! I think you're absolutely right about it being personality. My puppy squeals and makes the weirdest noises too. Sometimes I have to question whether she's a real puppy. I have never heard of puppies squealing before, but it's fine as long as she's not in pain or something. That was the only reason I was worried. THanks you guys!! =)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

make sure your vet checks it out though, it could be a pulled muscle or even knee problens (which would explain why its only once in a while)
the only time my chis ever what i call scream is well...vixie has NEVER done it, dodger however does when hes extreemly frightend, when he hurt his leg he screamed but the doc said the majority of the noise was from frightening hiself, then the other day i was at work and dad whent to let him out of his crate , hes still unsure of men but usually is happy when anyone lets him out of the crate he HATES that thing! but while he was squeeking to get out as soon as my dad opened the door he started screaming the same as when he hurt his leg.

or it could just be a personality quirk


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I will definitely ask my vet when I see her next week. Thanks for your advice! =)


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

yes, ask the vet just to be sure, but I wouldnt be too concerned at this point. And I know what you guys are saying about the prehistoric noises...I swear Halle is a terodactyl sometimes!!! :shock:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, that's precisely the noise. I couldn't have described it better!! LOL...


----------

